# AC 454 4x4



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

hey guys i have a friend that just bought a 96 454 4x4 with like 800 miles on it . is there anything we need to look for on it as in problems?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

best I can remember back in the day, they were TOUGH.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Great motors...same motor as the KQ 450's have on them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

These are what put AC on the map... the 454 and the 300 and then the big 500.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

well it should be a good bike then


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah long as it was taken care of it should be good to go.


----------

